# my $300 purchase!



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm excited, I've already started cleaning it up and I started tearing apart the trailer to rebuild it.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Congrats!! [smiley=1-beer.gif] Have fun with it


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks man, I can't wait to finish the work and get it wet.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

Take lots of step by step pics, we will be loggin on everyday to see the progress.

AC


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Done yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

> Done yet?



X2 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

I swear i saw that noe smile like Thomas the Train


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah I "rebuilt" A trailer for my skiff that was in a lot better shape than that.  
Tires & Rims $120 (don't buy painted one at wally world)
Wench strap $10
Bearing $30
Axle $110
Board and carpet $50
New U bolts $25
Lights  and wires $40
Rollers that I did not need $50
Fenders & Welding     $120

Total $580+ Dollars several fishable weekends and serveral PITAs
Gas running to R-Line Trailers for "one" more thing   $$$$$$

I may have saved money buying a new one....

Don't let me discourage you  I would have jumped on the deal for $300.  If you are going to launch in Freshwater and not travel too far, pack the bearing and leave it alone.  Good luck!
New Trailer


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

well I've got the trailer all apart and most of the running gear is good, I am going to rewire it with LED lights once I'm done setting it up. heres where I'm at:

begining:









brushed, lightly sanded and primed:









Painted with rustoleum hammered coat:










and this is what the set up will kinda look like at the end, should work great for my highsider:









lots of work to still do, I hope to be able to get her wet in about a month or sooner.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Im no trailer expert, but I have owned 2 highsiders, and I think you will find the two bunks on the outside of the trailer to be useless. I like the 2 long center bunks, but thats really all you need for a highsider.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Im no trailer expert, but I have owned 2 highsiders, and I think you will find the two bunks on the outside of the trailer to be useless. I like the 2 long center bunks, but thats really all you need for a highsider.


Silicone the buinks and they will all be usefull!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Yeah I "rebuilt" A trailer for my skiff that was in a lot better shape than that.
> Tires & Rims $120 (don't buy painted one at wally world)
> Wench strap $10
> Bearing $30
> ...


Knowing you got the nadz to git-r-done, priceless.


----------



## skydiver77 (Jan 8, 2007)

After getting ripped off on the welding I bought a welder and learned to weld. Ok... so you may not call what I do welding it works....some of the time.


----------

